

The User is Drunk - adamnemecek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2CbbBLVaPk

======
dredmorbius
Dear Googles: watch the whole thing.

Pay particular attention to 2:48-3:19 & 3:20-end.

Yes, Shimrit, you.

